# Great Bandsaw Blade



## jaykaypur

I am gonna try these out. I am using Olsen blades right now and they have done me pretty good but I can always move up to the next level. Thanks for the review.


----------



## sikrap

I also ordered one of these. I'm hoping to get in on my Grizzly G0555 today and try it out. I'm a real newb at resawing so this should be an adventure.


----------



## Ken90712

Just got my grizzly riser kit yesterday. Time to buy some new blades. Ill give these a try!


----------



## patcollins

I noticed on the Diamond Saw website it says that they do not recomend the Xtra duty one for blade lengths under 15', which is 180 inches. What size are you using?


----------



## mbs

I'm using the same blade and I think mine is 150". I haven't had any problems and I'm not sure why there would be a problem with the length.


----------



## NormG

Mine is 89 1/2, I just did some additional cutting in some more Oak, no issues with the additional blade strength.


----------



## runswithscissors

Just guessing here, but I wonder if the length advisory has to do with wheel diameter. Shorter length implies smaller diameter wheels which flex the blade more severely. The proprietor of my local saw shop one time said that was one of the problems with 3 wheeled BSs, that the sharp flexing at the corners could lead to blade breakage.


----------



## Surfside

Good review. I'll try to check this out. I'm just really good with my Haltbar blades.
As far as I know, 3 wheeled band saws had to change direction three times in one revolution , this causes the blade to break and 3 wheeled bandsaw has smaller wheels that need thinner blades and this makes the blade to twist slightly and cause to premature blade breakage.


----------

